# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  Ανακατασκευή "Ηλεκτρονικής" (CDI) για Suzuki GS550Τ 81'

## KOKAR

Αφαίρεση ρητίνης ... απο CDI.

Mου ζητάν περίπου 500 ευρώ για αυτό και θέλω
να αφαιρέσω την ρητίνη και να την επισκευάσω
γνωρίζει κανένας τον τρόπο ?
σκέφτηκα με heat gun μπας και μαλακώσει η ρητίνη αλλά είπα να δω
μήπως κανένας φίλος εχει κάτι καλύτερο να προτείνει
η μηχανή είναι ενα* GS550T SUZUKI* του 1981

----------


## p.gabr

Κωστα δεν ξερω κατι 
Παλια που ειχα προσπαθησει τα καταφερα μονο με φωτια
Με ενα μικρο φλογιστρο- στιλο και σκαψιμο
Ετσι και αλλοιως για πεταμα ειναι

----------


## spiroscfu

Εγώ έχω πάρει ένα τέτοιο *αλλά* δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμη.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BGA-IC-Epoxy...item2a12518cb0

----------


## takisegio

> Κωστα δεν ξερω κατι 
> Παλια που ειχα προσπαθησει τα καταφερα μονο με φωτια
> Με ενα μικρο φλογιστρο- στιλο και σκαψιμο
> Ετσι και αλλοιως για πεταμα ειναι



ετσι θα γινει το εχω κανει σε αντιστοιχη αλλα θα βγαλεις ακρη με την πλακετα;;ασε που εχει εξξαρτηματα κωδικοποιημενα και δεν ξερεις ποιο ειναι
καλη επιτυχια

----------


## jeronimo

Είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα αντιγράψεις το κύκλωμα αν βγάλεις την ρητίνη;
Πιστεύω πως κάποια από τα υλικά είναι  δικής τους κωδικοποίησης οπότε άδικος κόπος , 
εάν είσαι σίγουρος ότι είναι χαλασμένη η CDI πρέπει  να βάλεις την γνήσια , αυτή η μηχανή περπάτησεπολύ οπότε πιστεύω από το δίκτυο κάπου θα βρεις σε καλή τιμή.

----------


## JOUN

> Εγώ έχω πάρει ένα τέτοιο *αλλά* δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμη.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BGA-IC-Epoxy...item2a12518cb0



Aυτο ειναι για να ξεκολλαει την ρητινη κατω απο τα BGA chip δεν μπορει να διαλυσει ολοκληρο μπλοκ.
Αν την δοκιμασεις (για το ξεκολλημα εννοω)πες μας αποτελεσματα  γιατι λεω να παρω και εγω.

----------


## KOKAR

> Είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα αντιγράψεις το κύκλωμα αν βγάλεις την ρητίνη;
> Πιστεύω πως κάποια από τα υλικά είναι  δικής τους κωδικοποίησης οπότε άδικος κόπος , 
> εάν είσαι σίγουρος ότι είναι χαλασμένη η CDI πρέπει  να βάλεις την γνήσια , αυτή η μηχανή περπάτησεπολύ οπότε πιστεύω από το δίκτυο κάπου θα βρεις σε καλή τιμή.



η μηχανή αυτη σίγουρα περπάτησε πολυ αλλα στο ΝΕΤ την βρίσκω από 450$ έως 561$.........
  άλλωστεη μηχανή ειναι ηδη 30 χρονών και θέλω να πιστεύω οτι πριν 30 χρόνια δεν υπήρχαν PIC & AVR
εκεί ποντάρω....για μεταχειρισμένη δεν το συζητώ.

----------


## klik

Ο έλεγχος του avance γίνεται μηχανικά; (φυγοκετρικά) ή μέσω της πλακέτας;
Αν γίνεται μηχανικά, δες εδώ.
Είχα βρει παλιά μια ιστοσελίδα που κάποιος σε ένα suzuki που είχε τροχό με δόντια εκ των οποίων ένα έλειπε και ένα hal διάβαζε τη θέση του στροφάλου.
Αυτός είχε κάνει εξ' αρχής ηλεκτρονική ανάφλεξη με motorola επεξεργαστή και καμπύλες avance στο πρόγραμμα. Πιθανά να έχει αποσυρθεί η ιστοσελίδα.

----------


## KOKAR

με τα πολλά βρήκα το wiring diagram της μηχανής και αυτό που κατάλαβα ειναι οτι to πρόβλημα που εχω μπορεί να φταίει κάποιο καλώδιο η καπoιο διακόπτη
 , θα κάνω μετρήσεις και θα σας πω


@klik
στο σχέδιο ειναι το signal generator

----------


## klik

> ...@klik
> στο σχέδιο ειναι το signal generator



γι'αυτό είπα αν έχει μηχανικό avance  :Wink:   θα αρκούσε το τρανζίστορ ισχύος και ίσως ένα τσιπάκι για έλεγχο dwell.

----------


## TSAKALI

το Μ ειναι το μαυρο που παει στο σασι, το Μ/Κ ειναι το μαυρο/κοκκινο
που ερχεται απο το μανιατο , μαλλον υψηλη ταση (300βολτ)
το Π ειναι πορτοκαλι και παει στο πηνιο του πολλαπλασιαστη,
και το Λ/Κ ειναι λευκο /κοκκινο που δεχεται την εντολη .

Την 504?? ...που ορεξη?? ασε που την φτιαχνει ο Παναγιωτης1(πους-πουλ)

----------


## αθικτον

> δεν ειναι κλειδωμενο



Και που ξανανοιξε τι σημασια εχει; 

Εδω και δυο εβδομαδες δεν εχει γραψει κανεις.

Απο τη στιγμη που κλειδωθηκε,ο κοσμος εχασε το ενδιαφερον του.

----------


## αθικτον

> το Μ ειναι το μαυρο που παει στο σασι, το Μ/Κ ειναι το μαυρο/κοκκινο
> που ερχεται απο το μανιατο , μαλλον υψηλη ταση (300βολτ)
> το Π ειναι πορτοκαλι και παει στο πηνιο του πολλαπλασιαστη,
> και το Λ/Κ ειναι λευκο /κοκκινο που δεχεται την εντολη .
> 
> Την 504?? ...που ορεξη?? ασε που την φτιαχνει ο Παναγιωτης1(πους-πουλ)



Ναι,τωρα που κοιταξα καλυτερα το σχεδιο,εχεις δικιο. Ξεχασε οτι εγραψα στο "ποστ"109,εγινε λαθος.

Να αντιστρεψεις τη διοδο που ηθελες,για να γινουν θετικα  τα 300ν για να μπορει να γινει το "triggering".

Το πορτοκαλι στο (+) του πολ/στη,και το (-) του στο "σασσι".

Ελπιζω αφου εχει αναλαβει το "push pull" ο Παναγιωτης,να δουμε κατι καλο συντομα.

φιλικα,Γιωργος.

----------


## haris_216

> μπήκε και η ρητίνη και ειναι έτοιμο για εγκατάσταση...............................



λίγο παλιό το θέμα (αν και παραμένει πολύ ενδιαφέρον).
μήπως ξέρει κανείς ποιος ο λόγος που μπαίνει ρητίνη εξαρχής και αν υπάρχει σκοπιμότητα να γίνει το ίδιο και μετά την ανακατασκευή;

----------


## bchris

Δεν ξερω με σιγουρια, αλλα μπορω να φανταστω αρκετους λογους οπως:

1. Μηχανικη αντοχη (κραδασμοι/πεσιματα κα.
2. Αντοχης στα στοιχεια της φυσης (βροχες/πλυσιματα/υγρασια ...).

----------


## chip

Αυτοί είναι οι λόγοι που απαραίτητα μπαίνει η ρητίνη
και σαν θετικό για τον κατασκευαστή είναι και η δυσκολία στην επισκευή... 

άλλωστε οι κατασκευαστές δίνουν τα προϊόντα τους με πολύ χαμηλό κέρδος ή ακόμα και κάτω από το κόστος και περιμένουν μεγάλα κέρδη από τα ανταλλακτικά (γι αυτό είναι πανάκριβα τα ανταλλακτικά)

----------


## KOKAR

> Αυτοί είναι οι λόγοι που απαραίτητα μπαίνει η ρητίνη
> και σαν θετικό για τον κατασκευαστή είναι και η δυσκολία στην επισκευή... 
> 
> άλλωστε οι κατασκευαστές δίνουν τα προϊόντα τους με πολύ χαμηλό κέρδος ή ακόμα και κάτω από το κόστος και περιμένουν μεγάλα κέρδη από τα ανταλλακτικά (γι αυτό είναι πανάκριβα τα ανταλλακτικά)



και ομως οπως εχω πει και στην αρχη παρόλο που η μηχανή ειναι παλια η ηλεκτρονική της εχει πανω απο 500 ευρω.....το κόστος των υλικών μαζι με την πλακέτα μου πήγε 15€.....κέρδος γαματα !

----------


## chip

εμ αυτό λέμε.... βάζουν όσο θέλουν τα ανταλλακτικά! Και αυτό δεν είναι καινούριο... θυμάμαι τον πατέρα μου που έλεγε για το SEAT 127 (ίδιο με FIAT 127) του 1975 που είχε πόσο λογικές ήταν οι τιμές των ανταλλακτικών σε αντίθεση με το ιαπωνέζικο αυτοκίνητο που είχε πάρει το 1981. και δε μιλάμε για τίποτα High tech ανταλλακτικά μιλάμε για κανένα πλαστικό πίσω φανάρι για κανένα φίλτρο κλπ.... ακόμα και τα μπουζί που δεν έφτιαχνε ο κατασκευαστής του αυτοκινήτου αλλά χτυπούσε το όνομα του πάνω...

----------


## haris_216

σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις στην ερώτησή μου

----------


## SV1JRT

> και ομως οπως εχω πει και στην αρχη παρόλο που η μηχανή ειναι παλια η ηλεκτρονική της εχει πανω απο 500 ευρω.....το κόστος των υλικών μαζι με την πλακέτα μου πήγε 15€.....κέρδος γαματα !



 βρε κώστα, για να μην διαβάζω όλο το νήμα που είναι και πολλές σελίδες, τελικά ΠΩΣ έβγαλες την ρητήνη απο την ηλεκτρονική ??
 Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## KOKAR

> βρε κώστα, για να μην διαβάζω όλο το νήμα που είναι και πολλές σελίδες, τελικά ΠΩΣ έβγαλες την ρητήνη απο την ηλεκτρονική ??
>  Ευχαριστώ.



Σωτήρη η απάντηση ειναι στο παρακάτω link
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=58503&page=4

----------


## SV1JRT

> Σωτήρη η απάντηση ειναι στο παρακάτω link
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=58503&page=4




Χαρά στο κουράγιο σου Κώστα.
Καταλαβαίνω οτι έριξες πολλά κιλά ιδρώτα.

Σκευτομαι να δοκιμάσω διαβρωτικό χρώματος σε ένα Xenon Ballast που θέλω να καθαρίσω, για να παίξω πιο πολύ.
Τουλάχιστον στη απλή ρητήνη, αυτή που βάζουν στις βάρκες, ψιλοδουλεύει....
 Θα δούμε...

----------


## αλπινιστης

Σωτηρη, αυτο παιζει να σου "σβησει" στοιχεια απο τα εξαρτηματα.

----------


## KOKAR

Σωτήρη μην το κανεις, ο Αλεξανδρος εχει δίκιο !
τι να το κανεις αν σου βγει η ρητίνη αλλα δεν μπορείς να διαβάσεις τις τιμές των υλικών ?

----------


## SV1JRT

> Σωτηρη, αυτο παιζει να σου "σβησει" στοιχεια απο τα εξαρτηματα.







> Σωτήρη μην το κανεις, ο Αλεξανδρος εχει δίκιο !
> τι να το κανεις αν σου βγει η ρητίνη αλλα δεν μπορείς να διαβάσεις τις τιμές των υλικών ?





 Σαφώς και υπάρχει μεγάλη πιθανότητα αλλά....
 δε βαριέσαι, για πέταμα το έχω.!!!
 Το πολύ πολύ να δοκιμάσω σε μια άκρη του, ή να βγάλω τα χοντράδια με διαβρωτικό και την λεπτοδουλειά με το χέρι
Θα δώ πως θα παει και θα σας πώ........

----------


## KOKAR

επειδή δεν φαίνονται εδω όλες οι φώτο ypaarxoyn και σε αυτό το site

http://www.moto.gr/forums/showthread.php?t=130182

----------


## betacord85

αγαπητε φιλε κωστα δεν ανοιγουν οι φωτο στο moto.gr αν εχεις την καλoσυνη ανεβασε τες εδω μαζι με φωτο για τον εξομιοτη με τα 2 hall,εχω το suzuki to dr 350 το αμιζο αλλα ηλεκτρoνικη του ειναι off...(mitsubishi cdi)δοκιμασα και απτο gn 250 αλλα εχει αλλο avanche...καλο απογευμα

----------

